# My big overhaul of my S7420's looks, sound and playability



## Just A Box (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I got an S7420 for $599 on eBay a few months back after complaining about the price hike to $799 at the big retailers. I felt no need for a NGD, as I'm sure that even though it's pretty cool, it's just another stock, all black Ibanez.

Well, that's about to change. Here's the plan:

1) Use my just built neck jig to do a proper leveling & recrowning to correct the pathetic unevenness of the fretwork as it came new out of the box.

2) Use the carbon fiber veneer and reflective stripe tape I've used before to attempt to dramatically change the looks of the guitar. Do the headstock as well, using a replacement vinyl Ibanez decal

3) Condition and stain the fretboard black

4) Swap out the factory pickup with the CL/LF set.

5) Make white pickup covers for the DiMarzios (as they don't make both pickups in full white for sevens). I'm not painting the pickups themselves or using stickers

6) Perhaps, relocate the volume to the rear, leave the tone control in the cavity and use the volume location for a two (or three) way switch for the pickups and maybe use the pickup selector as a coil tap.

I could screw things up royally (I already ran into some fretting questions when leveling) or have to scrap one part or another due to over-ambition. 

Let's see how it goes.....


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, here's the guitar in the neck jig I made (much thanks to Matt Vinson for the tutorial). I found that there were high frets all over this thing. The jig came out pretty good. I made a few changes from his exact design, but most are negligible. 











I have a fair amount of tools, and don't mind buying more when absolutely needed. Sadly, absolutely needed is a term I use when I try to do something using the wrong method or tool and damage something that would otherwise have been fine if I had been less of a tight-wad.

So the first victim on this job was a string and a good nick in a fret. Instead of using the _appropriate_ brass fret setter to give a quick re-seat to the high frets, I simply spread the string apart with my fingers & used the fretting hammer. Well, I not only pinched a string on the fret with the hammer blow, it cut the string and dinged the fret probably deeper than I will level it. Nedless to say, that fret setter will be ordered before the next guitar goes in the jig.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 7, 2012)

By the way, as some of you may have seen before, this is the last (and first) guitar I used the carbon fiber veneer on. This should give you an idea of how the body may look after it's done. The new roll I have is darker, more authentic looking to me, and I'm not planning on the fake "neck through" stripes. But I am doing the binding.






The big deal will be using a veneer with actual foil like metal in it that may have a hard time with the carved top nature of the S body. Could be a waste of effort and time... but black, on black, on black, on black.... Ugh


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 7, 2012)

I definitely appreciate your ambition, and hope this turns out very well for you.

Nice jig, btw


----------



## broj15 (Mar 7, 2012)

No need to make white pickup covers for your dimarzios. Order through a dimarzio dealer and they can do a custom color set (bobbins and/ or pole scews) for just $10 extra per pickup. May be a tad bit more expensive, but it will certainly save you some time and effort.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 7, 2012)

broj15 said:


> No need to make white pickup covers for your dimarzios. Order through a dimarzio dealer and they can do a custom color set (bobbins and/ or pole scews) for just $10 extra per pickup. May be a tad bit more expensive, but it will certainly save you some time and effort.



_Kinda_ already have the pickups in hand... for a couple of months now. What I'm shooting for is for them to look like a pair of white SD Blackouts. We'll see how it goes. I'm halfway through making the first cover. I'll post that when it's almost done.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I started the carbon fiber veneer. Here's the stuff I'm using (bottom) under the stuff I used last time:







Here's the process:

Stock looking headstock






Get all that hardware off...






Now, check that the piece I'm using will fit with the "grain" at a 45 degree angle






Continued...


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 7, 2012)

Now I carefully applied the veneer, and used a credit card to get it flat and ensure no air bubbles get trapped







Start the trimming out with a razor blade angled from inside the headstock to outside in order to get a rounded-off feel to the top of the veneer, so that it can't easily be caught on the edge and start pulling off







Finish off the edges all around








And put all the hardware back on to finish it off

















I'm hoping, as the veneer is slightly textured, that the vinyl replacement decal I ordered today won't have any issues with lifting. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. For now, the prospect of doing the body in this veneer looks promising.

More to come...


----------



## benny (Mar 8, 2012)

You could refret the one fret you've messed up. I'm not sure how you feel about that, but I've got some fretwire leftover I can send, pretty sure it's "nickle silver" extra jumbo, a couple inches. I can send it today/tomorrow or Friday. Let me know!


I've wanted to vinyl coat of my guitars and hopefully will soon. All the pictures are greatly appreciated. Subscribed.

A lot of vinyl can be molded with heat. I watched a bunch of videos a while back about doing vinyl and a hair dryer should work. Might be worth trying if you have trouble with the curves.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 8, 2012)

I've always wanted to do carbon fiber overlay in my ibby, cool to see it done. Care to share where you purchased the Cf veneer?


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 8, 2012)

benny said:


> You could refret the one fret you've messed up. I'm not sure how you feel about that, but I've got some fretwire leftover I can send, pretty sure it's "nickle silver" extra jumbo, a couple inches. I can send it today/tomorrow or Friday. Let me know!
> 
> 
> I've wanted to vinyl coat of my guitars and hopefully will soon. All the pictures are greatly appreciated. Subscribed.
> ...



Thanks for the offer, man. That's very generous. I'm going to see if I can get away with it as it is for the time being. Alot of times just bending strings over an area will smooth things out enough to make it less noticeable. We'll see. If it goes back together and is an issue, I may take you up on that offer.

As for the veneer, I am, in fact, worried about the carved top nature of the guitar. And, though heat can be used to mold this stuff sometimes, part of the veneer looks to be foil based - not too sure how heat mold-able that will be. I won't keep it on if it's going to have blatant smears in the appearance of the veneer and certainly won't live with any wrinkles. The fact that these curves are modest gives me hope though.

Oh, here's a shot of the nick in the fret... embarrassing as it is to show:


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 8, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> I've always wanted to do carbon fiber overlay in my ibby, cool to see it done. Care to share where you purchased the Cf veneer?



Auto Zone. It's called Trimbrite Carbon Tech Vinyl Sheet. Got it in a 17" x 22" roll. It's meant for car parts. Go to the section of the store that has all the tacky accessories for cars and you can find it. $15 for a sheet big enough to cover the face of your entire guitar. I was looking for some stripe tape to do a binding effect on my RG7321, and saw it hanging there and thought it might look good on my guitar. Came out nice on the RG. We'll see how it goes with a carved top.


----------



## benny (Mar 8, 2012)

That's no problem. It is the same width as Ibanez frets, but a little taller. The ding isn't too bad either by the way.

You could test wrap the vinyl around something odd. Like a soda can. Going from the main area up to the top or bottom lip using scrap material. Of course adding heat to test for problems, if that makes sense.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 8, 2012)

benny said:


> That's no problem. It is the same width as Ibanez frets, but a little taller. The ding isn't too bad either by the way.
> 
> You could test wrap the vinyl around something odd. Like a soda can. Going from the main area up to the top or bottom lip using scrap material. Of course adding heat to test for problems, if that makes sense.



Just tried it. Wrapped a smallish piece around the back of the neck of a Hondo strat neck. Looks promising.


----------



## Miek (Mar 8, 2012)

Just A Box said:


> Auto Zone. It's called Trimbrite Carbon Tech Vinyl Sheet. Got it in a 17" x 22" roll. It's meant for car parts. Go to the section of the store that has all the tacky accessories for cars and you can find it. $15 for a sheet big enough to cover the face of your entire guitar. I was looking for some stripe tape to do a binding effect on my RG7321, and saw it hanging there and thought it might look good on my guitar. Came out nice on the RG. We'll see how it goes with a carved top.



GET IN THE ZONE
AU-TO ZONE


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 8, 2012)

... yeah, you've pretty much just sealed the fate of an old 7321 I have lying around that's in dire need of some aesthetic change.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 8, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> ... yeah, you've pretty much just sealed the fate of an old 7321 I have lying around that's in dire need of some aesthetic change.



I'd argue that you can't improve a guitars looks more fully than I did with that RG7321 for the $20 I spent in total.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's a quick look at the pickup covers I'm making. I spared no expense, utilizing some thin pickguard material, and a plastic cup. I'll detail the "build" process in the near future. Installed on the pickup, and envisioning them flat white, I think they will look good...






By the way, it still needs work. I want them to look like one piece molded covers.


----------



## Agone (Mar 9, 2012)

This should look great! 

Aren't you worried about the impact of the home-made pickup cover (which look swell by the way) on the tone ?


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 9, 2012)

Agone said:


> This should look great!
> 
> Aren't you worried about the impact of the home-made pickup cover (which look swell by the way) on the tone ?



Do I think that 1/8" of plastic between the pickup and strings will be a problem? Not really, but you never know. I'm more worried about hitting the pickup cover with my pick if they're adjusted correctly and close to the strings. We'll see.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, my first attempt at doing the body in the carbon fiber veneer didn't go exactly as planned. I'll walk you through my steps, and missteps. 

Well, I've got to get the neck off the body







Then, after I've removed all the hardware, I tuck the controls inside the cavity and flip it over to trace out the guitar so I have less overall material to worry about sticking in the wrong places






Well, looks like it's going to fit (always a plus)







Well, here's where things went awry. After applying it, and it fighting me all the way, I concluded that it may not work. As you can see, it doesn't look too bad from this angle...


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's the worst of it. Wrinkles that I couldn't work out, no matter how hard I pulled, removed & re-positioned, etc... I mean, they were right at the part where your forearm rests. Totally uncomfortable to feel, and look at.






Also, what in the world was I thinking with the near zero angle of the print? I was too excited about seeing it covered to think about covering it correctly.











There was, however, some promise. The control side came out pretty good, with only a few air bubbles and no wrinkles. So, I'm going to get another roll and see if I can apply it again, this time at the right angle and at a more prudent speed.


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sheesh man...even though there were some wrinkles, you did great for a first go I think. The headstock turned out looking exceptional! That carbon fiber veneer.....I've never even seen the stuff in person, is it flexible, like plyable? Could you maybe introduce some heat in order to work out the creases/wrinkles? Good luck at the second go-round, hope it works out!


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I made some pretty significant progress over the last two days, but I'm left with a question regarding the white pickup covers. I'll get to that later.

So, I ripped off the previous layer of the carbon fiber sheet to have another go at it. Alot of the adhesive stayed on the body & had to be cleaned up with naptha. I preparation for my second attempt, I finished making the pickup covers. They cost me zero money save for the paint, so I'll walk you through that process first.

Here are the ingredients: A small plastic box used for drywall inserts, and a plastic cup. I will also use tape, scissors and superglue. 







Then I cut the top off of the container, and referred to my, ahem, blueprint.







I transferred the pattern to the plastic cover & cut it out with scissors.
















I then cut out the middle portion of the plastic cup. This will provide the thin sides I need in order to fit the cover over the pickups in the tight cavity.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2012)

This is going to look fantastic 

Worst case if the cover on the pickups is too thick and does effect tone you can always sand it down to be thinner


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 10, 2012)

Pretty boring so far, right? I know.

The next part was cutting a dead straight strip from the plastic cup.






The cup material is flexible enough to easily follow curves, yet stiff enough not to allow wrinkling when wrapped around the pickups.






At this point, I wrapped it around the pickup to give me a total length needed, secured the end with tape, and then trial fitted the plastic cover over the top.
















I then removed the parts & cut the outer ring to size, roughed up all parts with some 600 grit and re-assembled them on the pickup. I carefully removed them and flipped the cover over. I applied superglue to the inside joint, waited a couple hours & repeated. 











Then, I sanded the top enough to ensure that the ring was going to be dead flush with the top, as I want it to appear as one piece. I primed it and eventually used flat white.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, amazing what you can come up with, simply using a few household items and some vinyl from AutoZone. Cheers for a really interesting and clever refinish!


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 10, 2012)

technomancer said:


> This is going to look fantastic
> 
> Worst case if the cover on the pickups is too thick and does effect tone you can always sand it down to be thinner



Interesting you say that. 

The first one I did was made from 1/8" pickguard material, and I am a little worried about the thickness. But the one shown above is half that thickness, so it's about as thin as it can get. Once I finish them up and install them I'm going to get some opinions on whether the look works or not, as I feel that the black and chrome of the pickups may go too good with the carbon fiber look, extra height not withstanding.

Hopefully pics of the mocked up assembled body and pickups later today.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 10, 2012)

ivancic1al said:


> Wow, amazing what you can come up with, simply using a few household items and some vinyl from AutoZone. Cheers for a really interesting and clever refinish!



Thanks, man. I've been blessed with an ability to find work-arounds for things that I'm either too cheap to buy or have someone else make. Good news is, if it doesn't work, I'm out a can of spray paint and some time.


----------



## benny (Mar 10, 2012)

Pretty cool way to make those covers. Are there any noticeable gaps on the outside?


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 10, 2012)

benny said:


> Pretty cool way to make those covers. Are there any noticeable gaps on the outside?



Not at all. I used multiple coats of filler primer to fill any remaining gaps.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I had another go at the carbon fiber veneer and I got much better results than before. To avoid the problems during application, I carefully cut the backing paper into 2" strips, so that I could work one controlled area and avoid having other parts of the veneer sticking in the wrong place or causing wrinkles or bubbles. Here's how it went:

Here's the veneer after application






There's a couple of small bubbles, but overall it looks worlds better. Clearly, changing the angle of the pattern and using a more careful application paid dividends






Here's a couple of shots after an initial trim-out


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm kind of starting to get excited at this point...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 10, 2012)

I was going to do this to a Tele body I had lying around.


----------



## kostein (Mar 10, 2012)

wow it looks very cool so far. I'm looking forward to seeing the final product


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 10, 2012)

Man that looks great! Definitely wanna try this some time. Glad you did the input jack, too. Really makes it just that much better!


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I started re-assembling the body. I did a trial fitting of the pickup cover. I think it looks good, but I'm not too sure if it will look right on this guitar. I'll have to do a side by side comparison when it's more complete. I still have to stain the fretboard.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I've got the hardware mostly installed (not wired up yet, as I'm going over my options). I need opinions on the white pickups. Yea or nay? The distance from the strings notwithstanding, I'm not too sure if, even with white knobs, it will work, as the chrome polepieces seem to work well with the rest of the look.


Black themed:











Or:











Edit: I have yet to stain the fretboard, as that should be coming along either today or early this week.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 11, 2012)

chrome sets it off better i think. hard decision though.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'd have to say uncovered. It really works with the rest of the hardware.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 11, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> chrome sets it off better i think. hard decision though.





aWoodenShip said:


> Yeah, I'd have to say uncovered. It really works with the rest of the hardware.



I'm leaning that way. But all of the other sevens that have had that whole white pickups/knobs/etc on black theme have drawn me to that style. Sadly, I'm not convinced it works in _this_ instance.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 11, 2012)

Black definitely. And btw, that looks fucking amazing man


----------



## benny (Mar 11, 2012)

Just A Box said:


> But all of the other sevens that have had that whole white pickups/knobs/etc on black theme have drawn me to that style.



 They've done it for me as well.

I think they look better without as everything ties together very well, but I would be so tempted to just cover them.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 11, 2012)

i say cover them. you can always remove the covers later on. chrome ties well together with the rest of the hardware but i think the white will make the guitar pop in a while different way.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 11, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Black definitely. And btw, that looks fucking amazing man



Thanks man, it looks like I'm leaving them uncovered, though it was a good exercise to build them. I'm staining the fretboard right now, progress pics to follow later tonight.


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 11, 2012)

amazing!
This is really some awesome work man, can't wait to see some more progress
There's almost nothing better than a modded/refinished S series!


----------



## skeels (Mar 13, 2012)

How about chrome paint on the covers?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks fucking awesome


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 13, 2012)

skeels said:


> How about chrome paint on the covers?





skeels said:


> How about chrome paint on the covers?





skeels said:


> How about chrome paint on the covers?



For those who have used it, chrome paint look very little like chrome. Having said that, the more I look at the guitar the more one word comes to mind when describing its appearance: Balanced. When I've finished blackening the finger board I think it will look even more so.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 13, 2012)

Drill out holes in the tops of the covers so that the pole pieces protrude through.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 13, 2012)

I prefer with the white covers, but everybody is different.


----------



## metalheadpunk (Mar 13, 2012)

definitely leave the pups uncovered IMO. white pups in a black guitar are usually pretty hot, but in this case the uncovered look is WAY better.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 13, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> Drill out holes in the tops of the covers so that the pole pieces protrude through.



Could never do it without it looking home made. 

While I love some of the wild looking guitars out there, I'm a big fan of having any visual mods, even the ones I've done here, blend so well with the rest of the guitar so that they appear as though they were a factory option.


----------



## Greatoliver (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job so far!

I saw without too... The chrome of the pole pieces goes really well with the hardware (trem especially) and ties in with the silverly look of the carbon fibre.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 13, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> Great job so far!
> 
> I saw without too... The chrome of the pole pieces goes really well with the hardware (trem especially) and ties in with the silverly look of the carbon fibre.



Yeah, that's how it's going to end up. I'll post pics of the first stages of the fingerboard "ebonizing" later tonight.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 13, 2012)

I received the decal from Best-Decals today. I won't bore you with the install pics, but move on to the pics before further comment.


Before:







After:


























I can't say enough about Best-Decals. Well worth the $12 I spent. I DO recommend.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 13, 2012)

holy shit


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 14, 2012)

Man that chrome decal is too perfect for this. Also, even though it's been said a bunch, no pickup covers looks better imo.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 14, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Man that chrome decal is too perfect for this. Also, even though it's been said a bunch, no pickup covers looks better imo.



Yeah, I'm ditching the white covers. As it has come together, the uncovered pups simply tie in with the whole theme much better. 

Who says guys have no fashion sense?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 14, 2012)

Best-Decals are very cool. I've picked up a few decals from them. I actually have another on its way as we speak. As well as some Di-Noc carbon fiber wrap. I've been putting it off for a while, but after seeing your S's progression, I've finally decided to go for it on an old 7321 I have lying around.
You have inspired, sir.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 14, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> Best-Decals are very cool. I've picked up a few decals from them. I actually have another on its way as we speak. As well as some Di-Noc carbon fiber wrap. I've been putting it off for a while, but after seeing your S's progression, I've finally decided to go for it on an old 7321 I have lying around.
> You have inspired, sir.



Thanks, I'm having a great time doing this. I didn't look beyond the decal I needed, I didn't know they had something similar to what I was using. I may have to check it out before my next one.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a thought, why not try putting carbon fiber on the pickup covers? Could look sleek.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 14, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Just a thought, why not try putting carbon fiber on the pickup covers? Could look sleek.



I thought about it, then dismissed it two seconds later. Years ago, the monochromatic look was big on hot rods. Now when I see it I'm just turned off. For me, it'd be taking a good idea too far. 

What's needed out there in the pickup world is, unless I missed something, chrome or brushed or whatever top pickups without the square edges as seen on an LP. Have them fit standard rounded edge humbucker routes.


----------



## benny (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems the decal sticks nicely, eh?

DiMarzio has some chrome bobbin pickups, cost more than regular but I don't know how much more.



.... seems about double the price.

Should have checked another link: http://www.guitarcenter.com/DiMarzio-DP193-Air-Norton-Pickup-105187884-i1127798.gc


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 14, 2012)

benny said:


> Seems the decal sticks nicely, eh?
> 
> DiMarzio has some chrome bobbin pickups, cost more than regular but I don't know how much more.
> 
> ...



I _was_ worried about the textured nature of the material, but it's actually so small that it's like heavy ink printing on paper, almost imperceptible.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 14, 2012)

Update:

Started the process of darkening the fretboard. Found that the stain I was using (after a wood conditioner) was seeming to have little effect. Well not little, just not as much as I expected.












It wasn't really seeping in, and seemed as if it would take a boatload of coats to have the desired effect. Then I thought about what _would_ have a dramatically greater effect: the dye I used when spraying my guitar.






So off I went, brushing it on. It seemed to start drying on the upper frets even before I got to the lower ones. I was worried about it caking on, and wiped off the excess dye with a rag. The results were dramatic. Here's a shot of the board prior to starting the coloring:






And after one application: (contrasted with the original rosewood where the nut goes)
















Can't wait to do a second coat. I'm sure that's all I'll need. Then I can proceed with wiring up the electronics & re-assembling it.... Almost there!


----------



## Syriel (Mar 15, 2012)

Your pickup mod just made me pickup a piece of a bit thick black plastic and a black plastic folder to mod my pickups with black covers.

Love the mod. Especially the carbon fiber veneer. Might do that as well on my xiphos. YUM.

Cheers and I await the final outcome.


----------



## skeels (Mar 15, 2012)

Like.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 15, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Your pickup mod just made me pickup a piece of a bit thick black plastic and a black plastic folder to mod my pickups with black covers.
> 
> Love the mod. Especially the carbon fiber veneer. Might do that as well on my xiphos. YUM.
> 
> Cheers and I await the final outcome.



Thanks, but I'd use the thinnest material I could find for the top, as it will add overall height to the pickup. And, as I assume the folder is for the sides, it seems like a good choice as the clearance between the pickups and the cavities on my guitar was pretty much zero. 

Even though I've decided not to use mine, it's cool to know that I was able to pull it off on a whim and have it come out decently. Good luck with yours.


----------



## german7 (Mar 15, 2012)

nice work dude. congrats


----------



## DropSplash (Mar 15, 2012)

I enjoy this guitar a lot. I think it look super cool. And I may steal your pickup cover idea!


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, the neck is pretty much done at this point. I figured I'd update with some pics. Sorry for any glare, I used Dunlop fingerboard conditioner and it's kind of hard not to catch some glare after applying that stuff. 























I'll be moving on to the electronics this weekend, including the prospect of using the pickup selector switch as a tone selector switch, relocating the volume to the location occupied by the current tone pot, and installing a three way toggle where the volume now resides. We'll see about that pickup selector mod thing...


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, and I know it kinda still looks a little brown in some photos, but the walls in the room are yellow, so it's hard to show how dark this board really is.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 16, 2012)

It's so subtle from afar, I love it!


----------



## Syriel (Mar 17, 2012)

Just A Box said:


> Thanks, but I'd use the thinnest material I could find for the top, as it will add overall height to the pickup. And, as I assume the folder is for the sides, it seems like a good choice as the clearance between the pickups and the cavities on my guitar was pretty much zero.
> 
> Even though I've decided not to use mine, it's cool to know that I was able to pull it off on a whim and have it come out decently. Good luck with yours.



I guess i worded it wrong, the sheet i got isn't thick as all, it just isn't paper thin. And yeah the folder was for the sides. Now to find time to actually do it lol.

Cheers!

Also, I envy you guys that have space to actually do these kinda stuff. I dare wouldn't want to stain my fretboard and risk smearing my bedroom with the stain. =/

Can't wait to see the final product with the strings on! Its already sexy as fuck right now!


----------



## benny (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice! I love the afar look it has.



Syriel said:


> Also, I envy you guys that have space to actually do these kinda stuff. I dare wouldn't want to stain my fretboard and risk smearing my bedroom with the stain. =/



I stained my fretboard over a box.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 19, 2012)

Progress, baby! It's all together and almost done. I've yet to mod the old pickup selector switch as a tone switch, but otherwise it's playing great. MUCH better than as when I received it new. The CL/LF are clear, much more mid focused, and overall have zero mud at any time. I'll have to change my EQ's for alot of my heavy patches to compensate. BUT, I'm at the last stage before proceeding to the guitar forum for a proper NGD: Binding or no?

If you check out the other pics in this thread and take a look at these that I mocked up with masking tape, I'd like some opinions on the look. Yea or nay?


----------



## Metalus (Mar 19, 2012)

That thing is pure sex


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 19, 2012)

holy crap thats awesome! excellent job! now to change those inlays and bind that fretboard...


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 19, 2012)

Metalus said:


> That thing is pure sex



Yeah, but do the shoes go with that dress?


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 19, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> holy crap thats awesome! excellent job! now to change those inlays and bind that fretboard...



Over this year I plan on making a new neck. We'll see how it goes, but bound with pearloid is my initial thought.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 19, 2012)

Faux binding = Yes.


----------



## benno (Mar 19, 2012)

That is delicious... can I cast my vote for black binding on the body and leaving the neck unbound? I think the white 'pops' a little too much, in the same way as the pickup covers did.

EPIC job you're doing on this, it's great to see things done nicely!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 19, 2012)

I actually like the binding on the body there, keep it!


----------



## isispelican (Mar 19, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## ASoC (Mar 19, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> Faux binding = Yes.





Just A Box said:


> Over this year I plan on making a new neck. We'll see how it goes, but bound with pearloid is my initial thought.





BlackMastodon said:


> I actually like the binding on the body there, keep it!



Yes.


----------



## Onyx8String (Mar 19, 2012)

Br00tal! Great job man, looks sick


----------



## aWoodenShip (Mar 19, 2012)

Indeed do the binding.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 19, 2012)

aWoodenShip said:


> Indeed do the binding.



Well, at this point I'm pretty much sold on it. But an earlier suggestion for black binding makes me think of using a darker alternative, perhaps I can locate something black pearloidy looking. I will investigate...


----------



## ejendres (Mar 19, 2012)

Thats killer dude :love:


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think white binding would be the way to go. This looks awesome man, I'm really jealous that you had the balls and talent to do this. I love my new RG7321 but I'm already planning what to do to it. I may try the carbon fiber look, never thought of it. How does it affect the tone having it on?


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 19, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> I think white binding would be the way to go. This looks awesome man, I'm really jealous that you had the balls and talent to do this. I love my new RG7321 but I'm already planning what to do to it. I may try the carbon fiber look, never thought of it. How does it affect the tone having it on?



I can't comment on any effect regarding tone, as I replaced the bridge pickup on my previous effort, and replaced both on this one at the same time as well, so for me, the change in tone was going to happen anyways.

If you've got an RG7321, here's the one I did:







I got the guitar used, and it was very nice, save for needing a good clean up and the swirl marks on the top. I knew it wasn't a high end guitar, so I figured I had nothing to lose in attempting it. It was pretty easy for me to do, and cost $20 in total. Mind you, it wasn't _perfect_. I had little scratches where I trimmed the veneer, and the stripe was less than perfect, as it didn't make it all the way around (the roll wasn't long enough) so I had to hide the seam on the bottom side of the guitar. Also, I used (as you can see) a different veneer that came in 6" wide rolls, which necessitated the "neck through" stripes in order to avoid an uncool seam in the middle.

The veneer I used on this one would cover the whole guitar in one piece, and an RG would be worlds easier than an S to do. PM me if you've got more questions.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheers dude I appreciate that offer, I may take you up on that if I have any questions. That thing still looks killer to me, looks totally professional.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 19, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> Cheers dude I appreciate that offer, I may take you up on that if I have any questions. That thing still looks killer to me,* looks totally professional*.



Hence, no super close-ups.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 19, 2012)

i like it, i think i might finally do this to the RG when i have spare time


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice dude, what a great thread!!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, do the binding for sure.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 20, 2012)

All done...... I am satisfied. I'm sure many of you will be too.

Pics in about an hour, unless they don't do it justice at night indoors...

I need a better backdrop for this thing, as I won't settle for kitchen table pics, or toes in the pix pics, or me in my boxers in the reflection in the monitor pics...


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just A Box said:


> All done...... I am satisfied. I'm sure many of you will be too.
> 
> Pics in about an hour, unless they don't do it justice at night indoors...
> 
> I need a better backdrop for this thing, as I won't settle for kitchen table pics, or toes in the pix pics, or me in my boxers in the reflection in the monitor pics...



Can't wait!!


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 20, 2012)

Words = pointless


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 20, 2012)

In Repose:


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 20, 2012)

Obligatory family shot (a couple of the cousins couldn't make it).


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 20, 2012)

The effect of using reflective tape for a faux binding:


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 21, 2012)

ridiculous! awesome job!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 21, 2012)

Dude.
Very nice work.
Enjoy.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 21, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> ridiculous! awesome job!





sk3ks1s said:


> Dude.
> Very nice work.
> Enjoy.



Thanks. Glad I took the advice to do the binding look. It adds just enough pop to the look not to be overdone.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks incredible man! Well done.


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 21, 2012)

Man that came out so well! I wish i could do this to my MH417 but the top is arched too much. Doesn't mean i cant do it to my next one though . Great work dude!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 21, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Man that came out so well! I wish i could do this to my MH417 but the top is arched too much. Doesn't mean i cant do it to my next one though . Great work dude!



From what I can tell, this stuff is meant to be used around contoured surfaces. I think with the right preparation and application, an arch top guitar should be nothing for this stuff.


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 21, 2012)

*I freaking love this look.* My 1527M is so... plain (and has an unmatching headstock to boot), I'm seriously thinking about doing this. Not sure I have the skill to pull it off smoothly though. Hell, I botched just trying to get a Zagg invisible shield onto my damn iPad.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 21, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> *I freaking love this look.* My 1527M is so... plain (and has an unmatching headstock to boot), I'm seriously thinking about doing this. Not sure I have the skill to pull it off smoothly though.* Hell, I botched just trying to get a Zagg invisible shield onto my damn iPad*.





Regarding the guitar: It's not that hard, especially if you're doing an RG. Twice as easy, actually. And for $20, it's cheap. I mean, it's basically a huge vinyl sticker applied very carefully.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 21, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> From what I can tell, this stuff is meant to be used around contoured surfaces. I think with the right preparation and application, an arch top guitar should be nothing for this stuff.



Honestly, it says it's "heat mold-able" but I think that would distort the look unnaturally. And the S body (having done an RG as well) is, for me, the limit of curvaceousness I'd be willing to attempt to use this stuff on. But if it would work on a more rounded surface, I'm sure somebody will be willing to give it a try. Just not me.


----------



## JamesGrote (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing an awesome mod. The guitar looks phenomenal. With vinyl, the possibilities are endless for various textures. Excellent tutorial here.


----------



## Agone (Mar 22, 2012)

This turned out great. It looks very neatly done !

Congratulations!


----------



## ibanezcollector (Mar 22, 2012)

awesome job loved this whole thread...


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 23, 2012)

Just A Box said:


> Regarding the guitar: It's not that hard, especially if you're doing an RG. Twice as easy, actually. And for $20, it's cheap. I mean, it's basically a huge vinyl sticker applied very carefully.



I think what I'm most curious about (and would love to see a more in-depth description of) is how to trim the material. I noticed that you even got the laminate down into the S's scooped-out input jack cleanly. Looks seamless. I'm curious how you accomplished that, as well as just the basic trimming of the rest of the laminate. It came out so clean and even all-around, but I'm having trouble picturing the technique you describe when talking about the headstock.

I agree... my mostly-flat RG would probably be a lot easier. Still nervous about the trimming/edging though.


----------



## Osorio (Mar 23, 2012)

HOLY @#$%. That looks absolutely fantastic, flawless execution. 
Exquisite taste as well, as that could have looked quite bad and / or unbalanced. 

Congratulations, man. You win at life.


----------



## op1e (Jun 26, 2012)

Link on the pinstriping tape? Trying to order, and the width of it please.


----------



## Just A Box (Jun 26, 2012)

It was a 1" roll of 3M reflective tape I got at Auto Zone or Advance Auto Parts. You can get new wipers for your car when you get the reflective tape...


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just A Box said:


> Obligatory family shot (a couple of the cousins couldn't make it).


Holy shit dude! What is that tele looking thing in the bottom right!? Moar pics of dat!?

Awesome work on the S too man. Looking real nice.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 25, 2012)

That carbon fibre cover idea is AMAZING. It looks so damn good, especially on that shape ! I always thought of a carbon fibre pickguard !


----------

